# Psoas Hematoma



## Kisalyn (Jan 14, 2016)

Hello forum,

I'm having difficulty assigning an ICD-10 code to psoas hematoma. 

When I go to hematoma ---> muscle, it directs me to go to site under contusion.

What site is psoas muscle considered? 

Appreciate any help!


----------



## syllingk (Jan 15, 2016)

Where is the injury? hip, back? It is in the lumbar, thoracic and hip flexor regions. also need to know what side.


----------



## Kisalyn (Jan 18, 2016)

OK, that helps. Provider didn't specify so he will need to be more specific on his documentation. Appreciate the help. Thanks!!


----------

